# Film anti uomini candidato a 5 oscar. "Promising Young Woman".



## admin (19 Maggio 2021)

Le follie globaliste continuano a colonizzare sesta sosta l'arte, la musica ed il cinema. Facendo anche incetta di premi. "Promising Young Woman", film della propaganda Metoo, è candidato a ben cinque Oscar. Facendo terrorismo sulla figura del maschio. Ed infatti il film sta sollevando numerose polemiche. La pellicola, come riportato dall'ultra globalista Huffington, si basa su tre pilastri: dietro ogni bravo ragazzo si nasconde un violentatore potenziale. Se a vent'anni approfitti di una donna non consenziente a trent'anni farai di peggio. Nessun uomo si salva. 

Il film, con tutto il carrozzone della propaganda a seguito, arriverà in Italia il 24 giugno.


----------



## admin (19 Maggio 2021)

Stanno facendo un lavaggio del cervello incredibile sulle donne. Secondo me questi delinquenti puntano, in futuro, a far accoppiare esclusivamente le donne con le donne e gli uomini con gli uomini.

Ma qualche "pazzo" prima o poi si sveglierà e rimetterà a posto le cose. Speriamo faccia presto.


----------



## gabri65 (19 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2340369 ha scritto:


> Le follie globaliste continuano a colonizzare sesta sosta l'arte, la musica ed il cinema. Facendo anche incetta di premi. "Promising Young Man", film della propaganda Metoo, è candidato a ben cinque Oscar. Facendo terrorismo sulla figura del maschio. Ed infatti il film sta sollevando numerose polemiche. La pellicola, come riportato dall'ultra globalista Huffington, si basa su tre pilastri: dietro ogni bravo ragazzo si nasconde un violentatore potenziale. Se a vent'anni approfitti di una donna non consenziente a trent'anni farai di peggio. Nessun uomo si salva.
> 
> Il film, con tutto il carrozzone della propaganda a seguito, arriverà in Italia il 24 giugno.



Facciamo un film anche sulle sgualdrine che ci sono nella mia azienda, eh, dall'alto delle loro promozioni di carriera spettacolari con tanto di stipendi che sono il triplo del mio, standosene a prendere caffè tutto il giorno.

Tutte 'ste managerine incompetenti, quando c'è da lavorare poi, "ah, sei tu quello bravo a fare le cose".

Maledette.


----------



## admin (19 Maggio 2021)

gabri65;2340376 ha scritto:


> Facciamo un film anche sulle sgualdrine che ci sono nella mia azienda, eh, dall'alto delle loro promozioni di carriera spettacolari con tanto di stipendi che sono il triplo del mio, standosene a prendere caffè tutto il giorno.
> 
> Tutte 'ste managerine incompetenti, quando c'è da lavorare poi, "ah, sei tu quello bravo a fare le cose".
> 
> Maledette.



Dovrebbero fare un film anche su tutte le arrampicatrici sociali, su quelle che vanno in cerca solo di soldi, e su quelle che distruggono la vita dei mariti costretti a vivere dentro la macchina.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2340370 ha scritto:


> Stanno facendo un lavaggio del cervello incredibile sulle donne. Secondo me questi delinquenti puntano, in futuro, a far accoppiare esclusivamente le donne con le donne e gli uomini con gli uomini.
> 
> Ma qualche "pazzo" prima o poi si sveglierà e rimetterà a posto le cose. Speriamo faccia presto.



La cosa più irritante è vedere le donne occidentali che sono convinte di essere oppresse tipo le donne afgane, una roba tragicomica se non ci andassero di mezzo tutti. Gli omuncoli poi che pur di annusare un pelo di figa le danno corda e alimentano certe falsità concludono il cerchio.

Basta vedere quanti pagliacci parlavano del cat calling poco tempo fa. Ce l'ho più con gli uomini che con le donne onestamente.


----------



## admin (19 Maggio 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle;2340383 ha scritto:


> La cosa più irritante è vedere le donne occidentali che sono convinte di essere oppresse tipo le donne afgane, una roba tragicomica se non ci andassero di mezzo tutti. Gli omuncoli poi che pur di annusare un pelo di figa le danno corda e alimentano certe falsità concludono il cerchio.
> 
> Basta vedere quanti pagliacci parlavano del cat calling poco tempo fa. Ce l'ho più con gli uomini che con le donne onestamente.



Assolutamente. Sono quelli senza speranza, che alimentano queste pazzie con la speranza che le donne non la diano più a nessuno.


----------



## JoKeR (19 Maggio 2021)

Fiero di essere un misogino di vecchia data.


----------



## gabri65 (19 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2340377 ha scritto:


> Dovrebbero fare un film anche su tutte le arrampicatrici sociali, su quelle che vanno in cerca solo di soldi, e su quelle che distruggono la vita dei mariti costretti a vivere dentro la macchina.



Pazzesco.

Ma poi te la sbattono in faccia, dopodiché, ottenuto quello che vogliono, "ah, ma hai capito male ...". Poi ci sono i fessi che ci cascano e pur di annusarla sparerebbero anche a Gesù Cristo, ho visto gente perdersi per anni dietro a delle autentiche prostitute.

Io ci sono cascato una volta, mi è bastata ed avanzata. Difatti mi guardano storto e il caffè insieme con me non lo prendono, eh no.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2340370 ha scritto:


> Stanno facendo un lavaggio del cervello incredibile sulle donne. Secondo me questi delinquenti puntano, in futuro, a far accoppiare esclusivamente le donne con le donne e gli uomini con gli uomini.
> 
> Ma qualche "pazzo" prima o poi si sveglierà e rimetterà a posto le cose. Speriamo faccia presto.



Continuo a pensare che il pazzo giusto, o perlomeno un "modello" di pazzia per qualcuno più incisivo dopo di lui, fosse Trump. 
Perché era veramente pazzo, ma non con quel tipo di pazzia che lo fa svegliare la mattina sganciando un missile nucleare sulla Russia. Una pazzia regolata e anticonformista.
L'hanno fatto fuori usando tutti gli stratagemmi possibili, quindi sono abbastanza rassegnato.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2340369 ha scritto:


> Le follie globaliste continuano a colonizzare sesta sosta l'arte, la musica ed il cinema. Facendo anche incetta di premi. "Promising Young Man", film della propaganda Metoo, è candidato a ben cinque Oscar. Facendo terrorismo sulla figura del maschio. Ed infatti il film sta sollevando numerose polemiche. La pellicola, come riportato dall'ultra globalista Huffington, si basa su tre pilastri: dietro ogni bravo ragazzo si nasconde un violentatore potenziale. Se a vent'anni approfitti di una donna non consenziente a trent'anni farai di peggio. Nessun uomo si salva.
> 
> Il film, con tutto il carrozzone della propaganda a seguito, arriverà in Italia il 24 giugno.


Comunque è Promising Young Woman (sia mai che venisse messo "Man" nel titolo ), che ha anche il titolo italiano "Una Donna Promettente".

La cosa bella è che loro continuano ed, intanto, gli oscar hanno avuto il record negativo d'ascolti peggiore di sempre. LOL.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Maggio 2021)

per fortuna le donne che valgono qualcosa a ste cretinate non ci vanno a dietro.


----------



## admin (19 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2340424 ha scritto:


> per fortuna le donne che valgono qualcosa a ste cretinate non ci vanno a dietro.



Vedrai le generazioni future cosa saranno. Gli attuali balilla saranno la società, ultra decadente, del futuro. Sta nazione tra una decina di anni sarà da mani nei capelli. Se non interviene qualcuno prima.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (19 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2340424 ha scritto:


> per fortuna le donne che valgono qualcosa a ste cretinate non ci vanno a dietro.



D&#8217;accordo, Willy, anch&#8217;io la penso così: le donne di veri principi, le donne con equilibrio non si lasciano traviare da queste sciocchezze.


----------



## Mika (19 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2340377 ha scritto:


> Dovrebbero fare un film anche su tutte le arrampicatrici sociali, su quelle che vanno in cerca solo di soldi, e su quelle che distruggono la vita dei mariti costretti a vivere dentro la macchina.



No quelle non vengono mai citate anzi, molte dicono che "se la sono cercata, perché gli uomini sono infedeli di natura".


----------



## Mika (19 Maggio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2340409 ha scritto:


> Continuo a pensare che il pazzo giusto, o perlomeno un "modello" di pazzia per qualcuno più incisivo dopo di lui, fosse Trump.
> Perché era veramente pazzo, ma non con quel tipo di pazzia che lo fa svegliare la mattina sganciando un missile nucleare sulla Russia. Una pazzia regolata e anticonformista.
> L'hanno fatto fuori usando tutti gli stratagemmi possibili, quindi sono abbastanza rassegnato.



Si, ma anche qui dentro nel forum è stato messo in croce.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2340369 ha scritto:


> Le follie globaliste continuano a colonizzare sesta sosta l'arte, la musica ed il cinema. Facendo anche incetta di premi. "Promising Young Woman", film della propaganda Metoo, è candidato a ben cinque Oscar. Facendo terrorismo sulla figura del maschio. Ed infatti il film sta sollevando numerose polemiche. La pellicola, come riportato dall'ultra globalista Huffington, si basa su tre pilastri: dietro ogni bravo ragazzo si nasconde un violentatore potenziale. Se a vent'anni approfitti di una donna non consenziente a trent'anni farai di peggio. Nessun uomo si salva.
> 
> Il film, con tutto il carrozzone della propaganda a seguito, arriverà in Italia il 24 giugno.



Io sono sposato con una donna normale, che per fortuna non va troppo dietro a ste fesserie..ma già in casa sua garantisco che la madre e la sorella sono abbastanza invase da ste minkiate..infatti sono gente "di sinistra" nel senso di sinistra moderna ovvero andare dietro ad ogni pagliacciata che puzzi di diritti delle minoranze (ovviamente è tutta ipocrisia)

Se dovesse finire il mio matrimonio so per certo che non andrei in cerca di altre donne..ormai è una razza persa, nemmeno mi ci metto..per la compagnia ci sono gli amici, per svuotarsi le OOs ci sono sempre le escort che ormai hanno più dignità di certe "signore"


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2340425 ha scritto:


> Vedrai le generazioni future cosa saranno. Gli attuali balilla saranno la società, ultra decadente, del futuro. Sta nazione tra una decina di anni sarà da mani nei capelli. Se non interviene qualcuno prima.



la situazione è destinata a peggiorare, se qualcuno non la cambia di forza.
vogliamo parlare delle lettere dei generali francesi? la qualcosa si muove, forse.....


----------



## Djici (19 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2340424 ha scritto:


> per fortuna le donne che valgono qualcosa a ste cretinate non ci vanno a dietro.



Ma perché sono cresciute in un certo ambiente.
Vedrai tra 20 anni cosa sarà "l'ambiente medio"... O quello che s'impara a scuola...
Anche lì ci saranno donne equilibrate. Ma la percentuale sarà molto più piccola di quella attuale.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Maggio 2021)

Djici;2340554 ha scritto:


> Ma perché sono cresciute in un certo ambiente.
> Vedrai tra 20 anni cosa sarà "l'ambiente medio"... O quello che s'impara a scuola...
> Anche lì ci saranno donne equilibrate. Ma la percentuale sarà molto più piccola di quella attuale.



i nostri figli andranno ad escort......... la spesa è quella è...


----------



## Djici (19 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2340571 ha scritto:
 

> i nostri figli andranno ad escort......... la spesa è quella è...


----------



## __king george__ (19 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2340369 ha scritto:


> Le follie globaliste continuano a colonizzare sesta sosta l'arte, la musica ed il cinema. Facendo anche incetta di premi. "Promising Young Woman", film della propaganda Metoo, è candidato a ben cinque Oscar. Facendo terrorismo sulla figura del maschio. Ed infatti il film sta sollevando numerose polemiche. La pellicola, come riportato dall'ultra globalista Huffington, si basa su tre pilastri: dietro ogni bravo ragazzo si nasconde un violentatore potenziale. Se a vent'anni approfitti di una donna non consenziente a trent'anni farai di peggio. Nessun uomo si salva.
> 
> Il film, con tutto il carrozzone della propaganda a seguito, arriverà in Italia il 24 giugno.



curioso il fatto che proprio ieri stavo guardando notizie su quell'argomento e su instagram ho notato che il tanto decantato movimento metoo ha in realtà solo 80mila followers..roba che un trapperino di provincia italiano ad oggi ne ha di piu!

fanno molto rumore ma non credo siano molto consistenti...

forse dovremmo fare un movimento anche noi uomini...


----------



## Kayl (19 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2340571 ha scritto:


> i nostri figli andranno ad escort......... la spesa è quella è...



già ora cena in un buon ristorante e cinema costano più di una escort media direi.XD


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (19 Maggio 2021)

ma perché vogliamo parlare di Cenerentola con la Fata madrina interpretata da un nero?


----------



## fabri47 (19 Maggio 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky;2340684 ha scritto:


> ma perché vogliamo parlare di Cenerentola con la Fata madrina interpretata da un nero?


Vero, letto oggi  . Ma dove andremo a finire? Poveri bambini.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2340693 ha scritto:


> Vero, letto oggi  . Ma dove andremo a finire? Poveri bambini.



Apro sempre i topic per questa roba ma stavolta non ne ho proprio la forza.


----------



## Mika (19 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2340693 ha scritto:


> Vero, letto oggi  . Ma dove andremo a finire? Poveri bambini.



Siamo alla frutta.


----------



## Swaitak (19 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2340693 ha scritto:


> Vero, letto oggi  . Ma dove andremo a finire? Poveri bambini.



poi si offendono se la gente fa battute sugli stereotipi


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Maggio 2021)

fabri47;2340693 ha scritto:


> Vero, letto oggi  . Ma dove andremo a finire? Poveri bambini.



Che bellezzo...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Maggio 2021)

Questo obbrobrio invece di Fata Madrina si chiamerà "The Fabulous Gay". Non sto scherzando.


----------



## admin (19 Maggio 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky;2340684 ha scritto:


> ma perché vogliamo parlare di Cenerentola con la Fata madrina interpretata da un nero?





fabri47;2340693 ha scritto:


> Vero, letto oggi  . Ma dove andremo a finire? Poveri bambini.



Santo Dio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Maggio 2021)

Attore sieropositivo, tra l'altro.


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Maggio 2021)

Sempre meglio...


----------



## Davidoff (19 Maggio 2021)

Tutto giusto, anzi giustissimo, spero che si sbrighino a portare a termine il loro piano di devirilizzazione e sostituzione culturale con le "risorse", poi voglio vederle le donne occidentali con i musulmani e gli africani in generale, gente che le prende a sberle non appena aprono bocca. La società occidentale è ormai alla deriva più totale, sarà la selezione del più adatto (e meno ridicolo) a cancellarci dalla storia.


----------



## vota DC (21 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2340369 ha scritto:


> Le follie globaliste continuano a colonizzare sesta sosta l'arte, la musica ed il cinema. Facendo anche incetta di premi. "Promising Young Woman", film della propaganda Metoo, è candidato a ben cinque Oscar. Facendo terrorismo sulla figura del maschio. Ed infatti il film sta sollevando numerose polemiche. La pellicola, come riportato dall'ultra globalista Huffington, si basa su tre pilastri: dietro ogni bravo ragazzo si nasconde un violentatore potenziale. Se a vent'anni approfitti di una donna non consenziente a trent'anni farai di peggio. Nessun uomo si salva.
> 
> Il film, con tutto il carrozzone della propaganda a seguito, arriverà in Italia il 24 giugno.



Perché mettere la parola "promising" nel titolo? Il fulcro di metoo è che roiti senza talento sono passati davanti ad attrici più brave e belle per il solo e unico fatto di essere più disponibili con i registi e se non avessero usato queste scorciatoie non avrebbero lavorato perché le più brave non sarebbero state bloccate e quelle belle ma non brave e non disponibili qualche parte la rimediano comunque.


----------



## DavidGoffin (21 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2340370 ha scritto:


> Stanno facendo un lavaggio del cervello incredibile sulle donne. Secondo me questi delinquenti puntano, in futuro, a far accoppiare esclusivamente le donne con le donne e gli uomini con gli uomini.
> 
> Ma qualche "pazzo" prima o poi si sveglierà e rimetterà a posto le cose. Speriamo faccia presto.



C'è un indottinamento forzato senza sosta che manco in dittatura. E' una presa per il cul0 unica, e la gente che propaganda al 99 % non sa manco di cosa parla.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (21 Maggio 2021)

Non so se state seguendo la vicenda della battuta di Michela Giraud su Demi Lovato. Praticamente la Lovato nei giorni scorsi se n'è uscita che è di genere "non binary" e per questo vuole essere chiamata col "they". Ora, io sono il più progressista e tollerante del mondo, ma persino io ho riso della cosa e ci ho scherzato su facebook. La Giraud ha fatto la seguente battuta: "Demi Lovato vuole essere chiamata col "loro" come il Mago Otelma". Ora, può far ridere o meno, può essere considerata una battuta scarsa o meno, fatto sta che si è alzato il solito vespaio e la Giraud ha cancellato il tweet. Francamente siamo al delirio totale.


----------

